# Finishing Oak staircase for a DIYer



## joycey

hi all, 

I have just had a new oak staircase installed and at the moment the wood is untreated its all fully sanded and at the moment wrapped up in paper and dust sheets while i paint the house. 

I do not want to varnish or stain the staircase or have a shiny slippery surface. I just simply want to give it some protection to enhance its natural colour, grain and markings without making it slippery underfoot. The staircase is domestic and im not allowed in the house with shoes on (as the wife says so) so it will only ever be walked on in slippers or bare foot. 

I have spoken with the joiner who has basically said two products (Bona naturale or Danish oil) would be ok. But after doing various research i have also seen that the Osmo hardwax oil may be suitable.

So im a novice DIYer and I will be treating the staircase myself so i need a product which is easy to apply, and also the house is lived in so i do not have the luxury of 12+ hour drying times. 

I thought i would ask the question to any knowing experts, has anyone used any of the products before and if so which product they would use or which product they think is best suited for this type of project? any advice?

With regard to the danish oil i have done some research online and there appears to be a number of brands which one will provide a nice matt finish. 

thanks in advance


----------



## marcros

if you go with danish oil, i would recommend the one from smith and rodger with the lemon scent in. http://www.frenchpolishes.com/acatalog/Oils.html 

it wont leave you dreaming of a past holiday in the Med, but it does smell better than normal danish oil, even if it is a bit like toilet duck.


----------



## Graham Orm

Look into how to apply before going ahead or you can end up in a mess. Best thing is to experiment on other wood first.


----------



## AndyT

I've used Danish oil and hard wax oil. Danish oil is a mixture of varnish and a drying oil. They are quite similar in application - brush or wipe on generously, wait a while, wipe off the excess. (The wiping off is important - if you don't do it you can end up with a sticky mess.)
I'd say that the hard wax oil is easier to apply - one brand even suggests wiping it on with your fingers - and I expect it to be harder wearing than the Danish oil. It's a bit quicker drying too.
One thought for doing the stairs - if you only do alternate steps at one time, you could still go up and down the stairs (with care!) if you have to, walking on the dry steps only.

Traditional alternatives would be plain boiled linseed oil or tung oil. These will both darken beautifully over time and are easy to touch up or revive, as they soak into the wood, rather than forming a surface skin which could get scratched.


----------



## marcros

AndyT":lmh6x41w said:


> I'd say that the hard wax oil is easier to apply - one brand even suggests wiping it on with your fingers



I wouldn't do this. Again. It was a nightmare to remove from my hands. although a bit of thinners did get it off IIRC. Soap and hot water didn't touch it. WIth regard to applying the product, it was quick and worked well though.


----------



## AndyT

marcros":1i331ofy said:


> AndyT":1i331ofy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that the hard wax oil is easier to apply - one brand even suggests wiping it on with your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do this. Again. It was a nightmare to remove from my hands. although a bit of thinners did get it off IIRC. Soap and hot water didn't touch it. WIth regard to applying the product, it was quick and worked well though.
Click to expand...


Good point - I agree! - but it does show that it's not a finicky product needing a special brush. I used a foam brush and found it ideal - you can get them in quite broad sizes which ought to help on wide areas.


----------



## marcros

i keep meaning to try those foam brushes.


----------



## Brian Jackson

This is what I suggest, easy to apply, when needing a touch up, just rub down with 0000 steel wool and you back to like new.

http://goo.gl/TnEFN

The Oil has hardeners and other goodies, great stuff.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass

Hard wax oil is a good finish but you will need to sprinkle fine silver sand onto the treads to make them non slippery.
If you need to cut back your finish in any way do not use wire wool, it will stain the oak black which will then need bleaching out. Instead use sandpaper or nylon scotch pads.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

As above - don't even think of putting wire wool anywhere near it!


----------



## andersonec

I get some offcuts from a Engineered Floor manufacturer, he makes solid wood flooring and high quality laminated flooring with a 5mm thickness of wood onto birch ply, he uses Osmo Hardwax oil on his stuff.

http://www.billinghaysawmill.co.uk/

Click on Products Catalogue... then .... Floor Finishes.

There are also specialist floor oils, Liberon, Blanchon, Rustins, Ronseal, Sadolin to name a few.

Andy


----------



## Jake

All the oils (hardwax or not) will make the oak much more honey coloured than Bona Naturale will.


----------



## joycey

Thank you for all the replies.

So after looking in various decorating and flooring stores I have managed to get my hands on a small tin of Bona hardwax oil and also some natural Danish oil, I couldn't get the Osmo brand anywhere. 

I have given two coats of both to an off cut and the Bona product has darkened the wood slightly but look good. The Danish oil didn't darken as much and looks a bit shinier so I think the hardwax oil is my preference.

On the off cut I applied both products with a paint brush but I when treating the stairs the product instructions say use a mohair roller. however the guy in the shop didn't try to sell me his mohair roller set and said that I should buy a paint pad set from the shop next door.

So any advice as to the best type of applicator ?


----------



## AndyT

joycey":12ime05z said:


> So any advice as to the best type of applicator ?



Like I said - foam brushes. Cheap, no loose bristles and easy to use. I got mine from Classic Hand Tools (quick delivery, low postage charges, stockists of a wide range of finishes) but other specialist outlets would have them as well - Axminster, Rutlands etc.


----------



## joycey

Thanks I will have a look online later for the foam brushes


----------



## Wildman

I would recommend getting rid of the wife, not wear shoes indoors, get real


----------



## Brian Jackson

Wildman":23n1p12j said:


> I would recommend getting rid of the wife, not wear shoes indoors, get real




We might all agree with that, if it made any sense.!


----------

